

Boy 'lived as a robot' for two months [video] - Rickasaurus
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-22125682

======
Falling3
For the record, BBC, living "as a robot" and "through a robot" are completely
different things to me. I was imagining the 116th episode of South Park had
come true.

~~~
mistercow
Admittedly, it would have been way cooler if they had gotten Oculus to chip in
a Rift prototype as well.

------
anigbrowl
By that metric, I am 'living as a computer' right now.

~~~
mistercow
More like "living in an HN comment thread" or maybe "living on the internet".
But if you did that, and only that, for two months straight, while confined to
a small room you were unable to leave, then yeah, kinda.

~~~
eksith
We can condense that all really. We're all living as a series of tubes
(biologically and metaphorically applicable).

------
lifeguard
Awesom-o!

[http://www.southparkstudios.com/full-
episodes/s08e02-awesom-...](http://www.southparkstudios.com/full-
episodes/s08e02-awesom-o)

------
bajsejohannes
That's a pretty cool use case, unlike some of the suggested ones, like going
to a museum. I'm pretty sure a website with images would beat that in pretty
much all cases.

------
afxjzs
I am AWESOM-O.

------
malandrew
Is the Anybot video stereoscopic? If so, is it usable with the Oculus Rift?

------
TheSwordsman
Oh, this HN post _again_.

